

What's your favorite TED talk? - ohmygeek
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/kfl17/what_are_the_best_ted_talks/

======
highiquser
I typically like the most scientific ones rather than the touchly-feely ones.
There was one about stock market crashes which I found really interesting .
here it is
[http://www.ted.com/talks/didier_sornette_how_we_can_predict_...](http://www.ted.com/talks/didier_sornette_how_we_can_predict_the_next_financial_crisis?language=en)

------
dllthomas
Haven't kept up very well, so there might be more recent ones that best these,
but from what I remember...

The funniest while still being somewhat interesting was Ze Frank. The most
interesting while still being really funny was Sir Ken Robinson. Lessig's talk
about Sousa was also pretty amazing.

------
squeakynick
<shameless_plug> Are we allowed to suggest our own? :)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY3XWYr726I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY3XWYr726I)
</shameless_plug>

I'll get my coat ...

~~~
ohmygeek
If this is your favorite, of course ;)

